# Seed Question... Auto Flower or Feminized or Mini ??? In need of suggestions.



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello all,
It's been a while since I've been on here, I've been busy and my computer took a nice turn for the worse. 

IF any of you remember me, I had just started my first plants and was asking tons and tons of questions.  My first plant I grew was a male, But right after was a female (Well...), and so were the next 3 after that. 
Out of the 4 3 are hermies. One has been distroyed. Two are about at there prime, the last one is still budding. 

Sad thing is I have a bunch of these seeds, and seedlings, but they will all most likely be hermies. :0p My Hubby doesn't mind the seedy smoke, he's just happy I had gotten this far (other than the fact that they were hermies, I was patting myself on the back, hehe).

BUT I Don't want to deal with all that. I want some good seeds to grow, something he will REALLY like. :0)
I want to get Feminized seeds, but I notice they are really spendy, BUT I can deff understand how it would be worth it. 
One thing I notice is they range from $16.50-$300.00 ???  Are the cheeper ones even worth it?

ALSO what's Auto Flower? Could someone send me in the direction of information? I Assume that these are not grown as your regulars. 

AND I saw mini' strands, for small indoor growing, has anyone used these? How do they grow? Do they grow well? 

Okay thanks all and feel free to send me into the direction of any info (links).  I would really appricate it. 

 

P.S. Please forgive my spelling, I have not updated the spell check yet, since I had to wipe my computer. And I am a really bad speller. 
:holysheep:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 1, 2010)

mmm i would say if you do not want to deal with having to go through all kinds of stuff and you just want good smoke i would say go with a auto flowering strain. Auto flowering plants have no need for 12/12 really any darkness at all they grow in any light schedule. Now a days you can get a ton of auto flowering strains pretty much choice is yours, also auto flowering strains only take on average two months from seed to bud so if you have alot of room you could produce a ton of really good sensi for you and your hubby.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 1, 2010)

and any questions you have are more than welcome i know that explanation was kind of mixed up but i am high i am sorry. But if i can help ya in any way just let me know.


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2010)

Jabrw0ke said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> It's been a while since I've been on here, I've been busy and my computer took a nice turn for the worse.
> 
> IF any of you remember me, I had just started my first plants and was asking tons and tons of questions.  My first plant I grew was a male, But right after was a female (Well...), and so were the next 3 after that.
> ...



JAB'... "MY" recommendation is to simply purchase something 'reasonably' priced from attitude or Nirvana. 
Don't waste your cash on "femm'd" OR "autos". 
Buy a quality strain of _"regular"_ seeds, find yourself a good Mother/donor, and learn to clone. You'll be set for a long time. No "buying" more seeds for every grow,(autos) no working with stock produced from hermies. (femminised)
  By selecting and keeping a good "female" donor plant, you will be able to grow females EVERY time, for an indeterminable amount of time, without ever being forced to purchase again.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 1, 2010)

It isn't really that hard to take a male and a female away from the grow area and have the male pollinate her, lol you only have to make seeds once.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 1, 2010)

But pretty much jab you and your hubby can be looking at something like this in 2 months or you can be looking like this in 2 months :watchplant: choice is yours......to each their own


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 1, 2010)

high JAB, just read through this thread and thought both ppl make good points, but i think that you should consider how much room you have to work with. if you dont have alot of room to play with than autos would be the way to go. if you do have a decent amount of room(and a big pocket book) then cloning is what i would recomend. with autos you can have one small space to grow in, but with cloning you need a flowering room, a vegging room, and a small cloning cabinet, plus lights and ventilation for all three rooms. plus most autos work well for beginners. Hope this helps...4EVR420


----------



## Jericho (Mar 1, 2010)

also wouldn't recommend feminized seeds as they have a higher chance of turning hermie. allot of people have advised me not to go through this route if your still pretty new to growing. 

I have heard that the auto AK give a good yield for an auto maybe you should look at that one. 

As i beginner i have done allot of reading and i think that i am going to go auto all the way as there is no need for a dark period (less chance of light stress if something goes wrong i presume so less chance of hermie) and feminized seeds seem to be a little risky if you have already had most your last crop turn hermie.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 1, 2010)

are you going to be starting a grow journal on it soon jericho?


----------



## Jericho (Mar 1, 2010)

well im still having trouble getting nutes because of were i live so am trying to make them my self with some help from zem. if that dont work i will have to suck it up and pay a big delivery charge and order from the uk. next month i should have everything to pop the seeds. Just need my lights and nutes and then the journal will begin.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes please stay away from the feminized seeds, they will end up just giving you more grief. They are genetically altered and if grown incorrectly most will hermie. If the plant that was used for seed making had any hermie traits at all it will show in every seed produced from that plant. Just go with the natural route and buy some regular seeds and eventually when you have a good defined mother plant just clone her.


----------



## kal el (Mar 1, 2010)

If you are rather new to growing, the hermies are probably from the plants being stressed out. You need to get your grow dialed in before you start buying more seeds. If your plants are stressing, any new seeds are going to do the same thing. Once you start growing stress free plants, then any seeds should be just fine for you. Your best bet would be to grow an auto flowering plant if you don't want to take the time to get your growing methods corrected. You can go from seed to harvest in 60 to 90 days with most autos. Dieselryder from Supreme Beanz is a fantastic autoflower. I had a few different friends run these and were very happy with the results.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 1, 2010)

kal el said:
			
		

> If you are rather new to growing, the hermies are probably from the plants being stressed out. You need to get your grow dialed in before you start buying more seeds. If your plants are stressing, any new seeds are going to do the same thing. Once you start growing stress free plants, then any seeds should be just fine for you. Your best bet would be to grow an auto flowering plant if you don't want to take the time to get your growing methods corrected. You can go from seed to harvest in 60 to 90 days with most autos. Dieselryder from Supreme Beanz is a fantastic autoflower. I had a few different friends run these and were very happy with the results.



Sorry man but I have to say that stress is not the only factor that makes plants hermie. A lot has to do with the genetics of the plant. It's the same if you took clones from a mother plant and that mother showed signs of being a hermie. Every clone taken from that plant will hermie and it will hermie at the exact time the mother plant did as it is an exact genetic match. This same process can happen when attempting to create feminized seed hence why a lot of people don't bother with them. I can get more pure females from a batch of regular seeds then I could a batch of fem.

Hick just stated y he doesn't use them and when hick tells me something I usually follow it cause the dude is 99.99% never wrong.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2010)

Jabrw0ke said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> It's been a while since I've been on here, I've been busy and my computer took a nice turn for the worse.
> 
> IF any of you remember me, I had just started my first plants and was asking tons and tons of questions.  My first plant I grew was a male, But right after was a female (Well...), and so were the next 3 after that.
> ...



Did you use bagseed?

I am a firm believer in buying good genetics.  If you buy from a reputable seed bank, the cheaper seeds will be just fine.  

What you choose to grow will depend somewhat on your space and lighting---so how many sq ft do you have and what are you using for lighting?


----------



## kal el (Mar 1, 2010)

hugs4nuggs420 said:
			
		

> Sorry man but I have to say that stress is not the only factor that makes plants hermie. A lot has to do with the genetics of the plant. It's the same if you took clones from a mother plant and that mother showed signs of being a hermie. Every clone taken from that plant will hermie and it will hermie at the exact time the mother plant did as it is an exact genetic match. This same process can happen when attempting to create feminized seed hence why a lot of people don't bother with them. I can get more pure females from a batch of regular seeds then I could a batch of fem.
> 
> Hick just stated y he doesn't use them and when hick tells me something I usually follow it cause the dude is 99.99% never wrong.


 
I have been growing for over 20 years and breeding for about 5. I know all about hermies and what causes them. I was just pointing out that a new grower getting hermies is most likely from stressing the plants. I never stated it was the only factor. As far as fem seeds, its all about the techniques used to make them, none of the fem seeds I made have hermied on me. There are many breeders of fem seeds that are quite clueless as to the proper way of making them it seems.


----------



## Aldebaran (Mar 1, 2010)

Gibberellic acid seems to have bearing on getting male flowers developing on female plants
which is a natural Hormone in plants...might be worth looking up on the net

I've also read irregular light regimens during flowering could but is highly unlikely

My personal thought on fems is when ever humans start tinkering with genetics especially

nonhuman subjects a lot of weird inbreeding, surrogation, and cloning occurs so I'm going

to agree with all those who buy normal seeds or (unfem). 

Don't screw with nature, 'cause trust me she's got jokes!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd go with what Hick has suggested to you.  You may do fine with autos, but you can't clone them.  So this means you'll have to be buying seeds for every grow.  Unless you want to try your hand at breeding...but I think you'd be takeing on a huge project that most newbies would have a very hard time at. 

With a good regular strain or 2 you could find one or 2 that you like and clone it, and run it for yrs.

I don't recomend fem seeds for new growers for the same reason as was stated earlier...they are prone to being stressed into hermi-ing by rookie mistakes.  Also we see alot of hermi's from fem seeds on here where the grower did nothing to stress them...the genetics were just not stable.

Click on the tude or Subcools banner up there and pick yourself a couple good strains that sound like what you want.  Good Luck!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 1, 2010)

all i will say is if ya had hermies last time dont get femm seeds, im not implying they all go hermie but all i do know is i have only ever had 1 hermie
and it came from the only femm seed i ever bought.


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2010)

> You may do fine with autos, but you can't clone them. So this means you'll have to be buying seeds for every grow. Unless you want to try your hand at breeding...but I think you'd be takeing on a huge project that most newbies would have a very hard time at.


.. and with the lack of stability in the autos, along with "0" experience in selection or crossing, the results are _questionable_ at best.
Someone said you need a "deep pocketbook and lots of room".. Poppycock... 
  I is absolutely more economical than buying seeds for every grow, or a single hermie ruining your entire crop. 
 It is also _talk around the water cooler" that regular seeds produce a better, more potent quality product.

 I stand by my recommendation. "Regular" seeds, choose any easy to grow strain and clone. You can continue growing the "same" high quality pot grow after grow after grow for pennies on the dollar, compared to purchasing seeds or fighting hermies.

  The "I can't wait for real pot mentality" is running amuck in todays society._


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 1, 2010)

damn i didn't think people still had that same mentality around here, i guess you can't teach a old dog new tricks? mmm oh well lol


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2010)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> damn i didn't think people still had that same mentality around here, i guess you can't teach a old dog new tricks? mmm oh well lol


"mentallity"??.. by that, I'm assuming you mean wisdom..


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 1, 2010)

You got it hick  LOL


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the help everyone! 
I went ahead and got some seeds from The attitude seed bank. Just a few to test out though, I got two kinds that are Auto, because I do have a very small area to grow in for now (two bedroom closets).  BUT those are Femi seeds also. I figured I couldn't go wrong, hopefully that won't come back to bite me in the butt.  
They also came with some free seeds, UFO white widdow. I'm not sure if these are Femi though. 
I wish I had the room to do all the cloning, but I don't for now. I tryed to test clone some of the plants I have now, but had no success, I really need to read up on it some more, and that's a really good thing to know that I can't cone the Autos, because I Would have tried it. 
I will deff' be keeping a grow journal with these (I didn't with my last, because it really was just a TEST, that turned out quite pleasurable for the hubby). 

The seeds I started my last plants with came from a bag (and a friend). He told me after I had started them, that they were hermies. There is no doubt in my mind that ALL these seeds will produce hermies. Kinda a bummer, all these seeds and nothing to do with them (I have a whole bottle FULL).  
Anyways, I will admit that at first my light timing was off by 30 minutes at times, untill I went and bought timers. 
Now I have everything set up the way it should be, and I really like it (I even have some Tomato plants growing in my 18/6 now). 

I just keep thinking though, how nice it will be to have a new strand, something diffrent to look at, and no searching for little flowers under the buds. 
Even though the last batch turned out Hermies, I'm still pretty proud of them. I was in shock that I got so far. The one nice thing about having these plants was that I could mess with them (bend them, tie them down, top them off), without feeling like I'm out on anything (well other than getting seedy smoke for my hubby). 

The seeds I bought are : Low Girl, White widow, blue widdow, and one Top 69 , which is an auto flower runderalis. I'm really excited about the white widow and blue widow. 

I found this web site on one of the rating links on this forum. Were do you guys get regular old seeds from? That arn't an arm and a leg.... I would really like runderalis type seeds. Because of my small area, I have searched and search, but everything I find is feminized. 

thanks again everyone.


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 1, 2010)

^^ Oh I'm looking for a place with disgreet shipping also. The place that I just bought from sends a t-shirt, which I think is kind of clever.
 Although I live in Alaska, and Marijuana is decrimalized, and it's "legal" to have up to 4 oz or 24? plants (more than I would have at one time), I just like to be safe anyways.


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 1, 2010)

ER. I'm kinda mad at myself now, because I just did a search in there site for just REGULAR and showed up with purple power and white widow gen, sex:regular, mid size, 12 seeds for $25!!! DARN IT!  It's called Purple Widow. That's what I get for jumping the gun. This will be next buy if I don't run across something better.... anyone try this? It's only got a raiting of three leaves (stars).


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 1, 2010)

mmm nice to see you went with some auto's  im sure you wont be dissapointed. Now just a waiting game for the beans to come in lol (i hate that part) lol, if you have any questions about auto's or 12/12 strains they are more than welcome i would love to help you in any way possible


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2010)

Normally I might hve chimed in and told him how great autos are and to go that route...but after growing "regular" strains more lately along with autos I think autos wld be a bad choice...not because I feel they are bad but because Hick's idea makes much more sense...I like autos and I love growing them but I hve come to realize that they kind of rob you of some of the things you get to learn from growing out regular strains...I think new growers wld benefit a lot more growing regular strains and learning the things that come along with them...like cloning for one. Now I am not saying I don't think autos hve a place in a grow tent...I will probably always grow them on the side of my regular grows and do all auto grows in the future...I just think that it makes a lot more sense for newer growers to pick an easy regular strain and learn to properly grow it and clone it and become self sufficient...then if autos look like something you might want to gve a try go for it...


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 1, 2010)

mmm like i said to each their own, but either way you cant go wrong you have some auto strains and seems you got a couple 12/12 strains also you are on your way


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 2, 2010)

Darn it all!! I had a nice post and I lost it all trying to run spell check! *grrr* 

MmmK... try to remember all that I just wrote.  

What I like about the first grow that I did, was that I was a real learning process for me on growing. 
I learned so much, and am not really dissapointed with my outcome. Although they all turned out hermies, it's not all that bad, because I learned SO much, like how I need to keep the lights on the plants, and what kind of food works for them, and just how the area works for the plants. 
In fact I feel quite successful just getting some buds, I was pretty weary after reading about all the lighting and stuff that people were doing on here. I didn't think my fluro's would cut it, but they actually did great. Though I'd love to see what I could do with other lighting! BUT I can't really take any other rout than the fluro's because of my living area and the costs of it all. 
I look forward to the day that I have a large house in the mountans and can do as I please with the electric and area. haha *(I wish)*

I agree with you though, that starting from scratch IS pefect for a new grower because of the learning aspects of it all. I do feel though, that these autos will make it a bit easyer on me, specally with me having to work this summer, and having less time tending to them, and taking all the guess work out of everything. I'll also have a good test here on what I like, seeing as how I not only got auto seeds I got some regular Feminized also, and Maybe some basic regular sex (not sure if the ones they are sending me for "free" are fem or not). 

Just like Lowryder said, it's just a waiting game for me now!  





			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Normally I might hve chimed in and told him how great autos are and to go that route...but after growing "regular" strains more lately along with autos I think autos wld be a bad choice...not because I feel they are bad but because Hick's idea makes much more sense...I like autos and I love growing them but I hve come to realize that they kind of rob you of some of the things you get to learn from growing out regular strains...I think new growers wld benefit a lot more growing regular strains and learning the things that come along with them...like cloning for one. Now I am not saying I don't think autos hve a place in a grow tent...I will probably always grow them on the side of my regular grows and do all auto grows in the future...I just think that it makes a lot more sense for newer growers to pick an easy regular strain and learn to properly grow it and clone it and become self sufficient...then if autos look like something you might want to gve a try go for it...


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks! I'm really looking forward to getting them, I wonder how long I actually have to wait. They are coming from the UK.... Last time I ordered something from over seas it took around 14 days to get to me. 
I showed my hubby one of the pictures of a plant of one of the seeds I got, and he tells me "I've been thinking about that ALL DAY!" haha 

I will deff' be coming back here with all my questions. I'm really going to try my best at keeping a grow log. I need to check everyones out so that I can get an idea of how they do them. 



			
				lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> mmm nice to see you went with some auto's  im sure you wont be dissapointed. Now just a waiting game for the beans to come in lol (i hate that part) lol, if you have any questions about auto's or 12/12 strains they are more than welcome i would love to help you in any way possible


----------



## Jericho (Mar 2, 2010)

i read through your old posts Jabrw0ke and realized you did have allot of problems with you lights in your last grow. IMO i think autos would be great for you so that you can get your area in top condition. thing i liked about autos is i dont need a sealed off area i can keep it open eliminating the problem with darkness and venting

what floros you got now? 
how many plants you thinking of growing at the same time? and what square foot is your space to grow?

P.s Im rubbish at spelling and have deleted a couple posts trying to use spell check. its better if you post it 1st then go back and edit and spell check hehe.


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm really not proud of what I got when it comes to my area, because there's really not much that I can do with it. 
I have two bedroom closets. The basic kind with the two fold doors. My bedroom is lucky enough to have two of those in it. One is for 18/6 and the other is for 12/12. 
What I don't like about it is lite escapes. I need something that I can put over the cracks(between the doors and walls), but still be able to gain easy access. 
The lights I use are just the basic plant grow fluros that come from the hardware stores. There the large ones that fit into the garage type fixtures, there's two lights in one fixture. One fixture in each closet. 
I have them set up to where I can move them up and down with the plants. 
I know it's not the best lighting, but It's really all I can do for now, because I can't rewire things, or have a junk load of electricity show up on my bill. Although I'm in Alaska, I still would like to be as discreet as I possibly can, and I had friends suposibaly get caught (with there much larger crops), due to there electricity bill (that's what they told me at least). 
I'm only looking to do two or three plants at a time. 
My 12/12 had 4 plants in there at one time, but there just wasn't enough room. I'd rather keep it at 2-3. If I can keep it at a continuous thing than it's no biggie to have a small amount. 

OH thanks for the spelling check tip.  





			
				Jericho said:
			
		

> i read through your old posts Jabrw0ke and realized you did have allot of problems with you lights in your last grow. IMO i think autos would be great for you so that you can get your area in top condition. thing i liked about autos is i dont need a sealed off area i can keep it open eliminating the problem with darkness and venting
> 
> what floros you got now?
> how many plants you thinking of growing at the same time? and what square foot is your space to grow?
> ...


----------



## Jericho (Mar 2, 2010)

Well if you are planing autos light escaping is not going to be a big deal as they dont need the dark period. 
you could have 2 plants in each closet giving them plenty of space. have you thought about maybe getting some extra lighting? some cfls that you can include in the closet for a little booster during flowering. sure it would help with the yield a little. 

You just need to make amendments to your daily electric needs so it doesn't look to obvious in your bill, like using a gas kettle instead of electric would help allot if your a coffee or tea drinker. watch a couple hours less TV, dont use electric heating or ac as much. there are ways around the bill, just need to make sacrifices for your babies. just something to think about if your looking to upgrade the lighting a little.


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 2, 2010)

I did look into CFL a while back, but I thought that using one required rewiring of my outlet.  (I'm in a townhouse so I can't go rewiring things). 
You do make a good point on the electric, because I do use a lot anyways... cutting down wouldn't be a problem. 
I was really intrested in cfls till I realized how much they cost and the wire issue (maybe it was the power?). 
I  have considered adding more light to my 18/6 closet, but I'm gonna have to get a bigger timer and another power strip. 

When I read about the CFLS a while back I Really wanted to try them out, but it seemed a little beyond what I could do at this time. Maybe if there were a small one, that I could post up in the closet. 

I noticed at the plant store they have lamps with these grow bulbs in them, they are spiral. I wonder what those are, because they seem to work really good for all there plants......

You know what I just rememberd (I'm really tired, forgive my rambeling)!
the plant store had a little box for bout $100. It was black on the outside with a front zipper, and when you looked inside it was all shiney and it had a light at the top of it that looked like a cfl bulb, but it was a black light. 
the plant was down in the bottom sitting in a mini hydro set up (well it was a tomato plant, but you knew that's not what they were advertising it for).  

I thought I might get me one, but for just one plant seems a bit much. Do you know what I'm talking about? Do you know what kind of light is in there..... maybe I can find a link to what it was and get some more info. 






			
				Jericho said:
			
		

> Well if you are planing autos light escaping is not going to be a big deal as they dont need the dark period.
> you could have 2 plants in each closet giving them plenty of space. have you thought about maybe getting some extra lighting? some cfls that you can include in the closet for a little booster during flowering. sure it would help with the yield a little.
> 
> You just need to make amendments to your daily electric needs so it doesn't look to obvious in your bill, like using a gas kettle instead of electric would help allot if your a coffee or tea drinker. watch a couple hours less TV, dont use electric heating or ac as much. there are ways around the bill, just need to make sacrifices for your babies. just something to think about if your looking to upgrade the lighting a little.


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 2, 2010)

It's a darkroom grow tent mini


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 2, 2010)

AND those were CFL Lights... what the heck was I looking At before???? 
Man I love when I answer my own questions......


----------



## Jericho (Mar 2, 2010)

Hehe yeah it was a tent you was looking at. there are allot of people that use them and recommend them. 

Cfls are easy to wire, I'm sure someone will be able to give you an explanation. There are some users of cfl growing as well here I'm sure they will chip in on the info for you. if you search cfl then you will find a grow journal using them. 

Do you have the inside of your closets lined with anything? what color are they? they should be flat white to get th most out of your lights. 

Couple links with cfl grows. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46555 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45111


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 2, 2010)

jab have you ever given any thought to becoming a member of the 150 watt club?


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 2, 2010)

Rather than RE-wiring things can I just use one of these? 
hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MEDIUM-TO-MOGUL-SOCKET-ADAPTER-HYDROPONIC-GROW-CFL_W0QQitemZ230441675144QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a764e988

Than I could buy a basic standing lamp or one of the ones that bends and put it in there without having to drill holes and mess with wires. 


Oh and my closet walls are  slightly textured, but hardly, but all white. BUT my closet doors are wood.....

I just had a little light bulb pop above my head. I could remove the closet doors. It's Really Easy, and that way they wouldn't get any water damage anyways, and get some of those curtans that do not allow light to go through them (we have one on our bedroom window so the sun light doesn't come in and mess things up). 






			
				Jericho said:
			
		

> Hehe yeah it was a tent you was looking at. there are allot of people that use them and recommend them.
> 
> Cfls are easy to wire, I'm sure someone will be able to give you an explanation. There are some users of cfl growing as well here I'm sure they will chip in on the info for you. if you search cfl then you will find a grow journal using them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 2, 2010)

I havn't. I have not been a regualr poster the last few months, and havn't seen this. Is it on this Forum?

I will usually brows around this forum some, but always find myself coming back to indoor growing and newbie areas. 



			
				lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> jab have you ever given any thought to becoming a member of the 150 watt club?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not sure what size CFLs you are planning on using, but you are almost certainly going to need multiple bulbs.  You will want 5000 lumens per sq ft to flower your plants.  How large is the closet you are going to use?  You will also want some kind of reflector.  What have you got for ventilation?  Your plants need a constant supply of fresh CO2 all the time the lights are on.


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not really sure what size of CFLs I should use I do not know anything about them.  When I first started looking them up,  I was looking at something completely different. 
 I've gotten so far without them. Three of my plants have grown and been smoked just by using the fluorescents so if it turns out that it's going to be more work that what it's worth for me than I'm not going to use them, BUT if it's something convenient such as the converter that I found than I would be silly not to use them. 

Ventilation at this point is me opening the closets from time to time, and a constant fan.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 2, 2010)

If I am correct they do have a 150 watt club around here somewhere, maybe you should look into it. Has to be easier than hanging cfl's everywhere like christmas ornaments lol 



			
				Jabrw0ke said:
			
		

> I havn't. I have not been a regualr poster the last few months, and havn't seen this. Is it on this Forum?
> 
> I will usually brows around this forum some, but always find myself coming back to indoor growing and newbie areas.


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 3, 2010)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> If I am correct they do have a 150 watt club around here somewhere, maybe you should look into it. Has to be easier than hanging cfl's everywhere like christmas ornaments lol



I did go buy a CFL today, and yes, it's hanging like a christmas ornament. LOL

The little plant shop in the next city over sells 50 watt ones for $20, with a 6 month waranty, and they just screw into a regular lamp fixture. They came as growth bubls or flowering bubls, I bought a flowering on. I'm deff' gonna have to look back into getting more though, for $20 and just a few of those hanging garage lamps and I got a nice little BRIGHT hook up going on there. 

NOW my big question..... how dose this help my plants? What is this doing that my Fluro's arnt? HAving both of them provides a good amount of light right?

I'd upload a picture but I've been sitting here for about 30 mins trying to resize and upload, it's not happening.  
Oh well.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 3, 2010)

more lumens= more bud


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 3, 2010)

CFLs are fluoros.  

*It is all about lumens-*-you are still going to need way more.  You need 5000 lumens per sq ft for flowering.  I could not find a 50W CFL online to check the lumens--how many lumens does your bulb put out? 

And how bright it looks really isn't a good indicator of a good light--halogens are really really bright, but are useless for growing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 3, 2010)

Under the "Bud Pictures" section, there is a very good stickey that tells you how to resize your pictures using Paint (which virtually all PCs have).
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20979


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 3, 2010)

hugs4nuggs420 said:
			
		

> Hick just stated y he doesn't use them and when hick tells me something I usually follow it cause the dude is 99.99% never wrong.


 
E-porn :hubba:


----------



## Jericho (Mar 3, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> CFLs are fluoros.
> 
> *It is all about lumens-*-you are still going to need way more. You need 5000 lumens per sq ft for flowering. I could not find a 50W CFL online to check the lumens--how many lumens does your bulb put out?
> 
> And how bright it looks really isn't a good indicator of a good light--halogens are really really bright, but are useless for growing.


 
Found this
13-15w = 60w equivealent = 450 lumens
30-52w = 150w equivealent = 2600 lumens


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 3, 2010)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Found this
> 13-15w = 60w equivealent = 450 lumens
> 30-52w = 150w equivealent = 2600 lumens


 
Yeah the box says 55w = 2700K, b22 (not sure what that means).
I think what I am understanding is that it just uses 55w and outputs more, probably 200 watts. It's probably a 3000 lumes bulb. I am just guestamating.  

I need to go back and get some PH down I tested the water ph last night and it's 8.5 (or higher). I have acid for one of my other plants (miracle berry), but it's to strong to ajust the water.  
 I've been leaving the water out for over 24 hours before I use it (I'm going to test some of that tonight). 
I'll pick up some more bulbs when I go.  She named off some others she had. I'm gonna have to sit in there and ****-chat with her a little more.  
She had a lot to tell me about the lights so I'm sure she can help me out some more.


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 3, 2010)

This is a picture of what I got.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 3, 2010)

oh jab i was surfin the net last night and i came across a couple links you might find helpful with your grows the first link contains 23 watt and 30 watt cfl bulbs the 23 watters are 2 bucks a piece and the 30 watters go for three the thing is i could only find them in 2700K and the second link is for a 100 watt cfl bulb puts out over 10,000 lumens for under $15.00 i hope this helps you out a bit 

p://www.ecolightbulbs.org/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=193[/url]

p://www.esplighting.com/92100b.html[/url]


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 4, 2010)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> oh jab i was surfin the net last night and i came across a couple links you might find helpful with your grows the first link contains 23 watt and 30 watt cfl bulbs the 23 watters are 2 bucks a piece and the 30 watters go for three the thing is i could only find them in 2700K and the second link is for a 100 watt cfl bulb puts out over 10,000 lumens for under $15.00 i hope this helps you out a bit


 
Thank you SO MUCH, I am going to share the second link with the woman at the plant store! She said that she was looking to get some cheeper elseware (although the ones she has are $38 she just got them on discount and was able to sell them for $20). Thanks you have been VERY helpful.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh no prob jab its what we are here for like i said anything ya need just ask


----------

